# It's "My car, my rules", so can driver make pax masks "optional" yet?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS? 

Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.

Asking for a friend...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It has nothing to do with violations of the TOS. It has to do with violating a federal mandate. This is a federal mandate. Uber is required to comply. The federal mandate will be re-evaluated April 18th I believe or within a couple days of that date. The federal mandate mandates masks on all public transportation and Rideshare is included in that


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> It has nothing to do with violations of the TOS. It has to do with violating a federal mandate. This is a federal mandate. Uber is required to comply. The federal mandate will be re-evaluated April 18th I believe or within a couple days of that date. The federal mandate mandates masks on all public transportation and Rideshare is included in that


Right, meaning its more about CYA for U/L; demonstrating that they told drivers and pax to mask ....so, unless the Feds come and make an arrest, its less likely U/L will deactviate one over this?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


My car my rules isnt really a thing
It's your car ubers rules
Kinda like saying my penis my rules
While it actually is yours 
You are not free to just go 
peeing up any butt you want or to 
whip it out and start flogging it on the beach
There are rules about what you can and cannot do
If these rules are broken there very well 
may be serious consequences


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

So you're saying a paxhole is going to enter your car without a mask, and then report you to Uber for not forcing them to wear it? 

I don't think Uber will take the complaint seriously. You can just claim you didn't notice. I have never enforced the mask rule since the beginning.

They don't even deactivate a driver for one complaint of no mask, maybe multiple. Even if Uber was going to take action it would require multiple complaints.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

I don't care whether a customer wears a mask or not while I am transporting them. I have noticed in the last couple of weeks though that people are walking up to my car with a mask and then after I start the ride and look in the rearview, they are no longer wearing the mask. It doesn't matter to me but find it funny.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If these rules are broken there very well
> may be serious consequences


That's exactly my question @StrikeToWin - what are the serious consequences in such a scenerio?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> So you're saying a paxhole is going to enter your car without a mask, and then report you to Uber for not forcing them to wear it?


Im saying...if one informs pax that masks for "optional" in my car...and then "report" this...does it matter?


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

#1husler said:


> That's exactly my question @StrikeToWin - what are the serious consequences in such a scenerio?


I got this message when I canceled a passenger without a mask. It saysthey could be kicked off Uber. Id think it would be similar or more severe for drivers. The passenger said they forgot their mask and to cancel in this case


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Id think it would be similar or more severe for drivers.


IF driver is wearing a mask...its cool, I'm wondering what happens IF driver makes pax masks optional.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol TOS?

By now people should be using their TOS as toilet paper but it's shocking to see people fall for their misleading crap, same as Lyft and their "community disappointment" emails.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Lyft and their "community disappointment" emails


Would "The Community" feel sad if driver Z said "my car, my rules...so masking is optional for you during this ride"?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

TOS has nothing with Uber, if they did half the riders would be gone from the service


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Is there a single post about "deactivated for not wearing a mask"?

There is your answer.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> *whip it out and start flogging it on the beach*


Samman actually has a problem with this rule and flogs it wherever he pleases.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Picked up PAX’s today and only the first one didn’t wear a mask, and he apologized and said he can wait for another ride while he grabs one from the store and I looked at him and told him it is not an issue and I am fine with him riding.

I also had masks and could have offered but I thought what the hell for and just let him ride because it is pay and he tipped me, so in the end it was my choice.

I am wearing my mask and have no issue wearing one…


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well you can not enforce customer use of masks but you best have one on because customers will totally call you out on it to get a free ride.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

In the FWIW department:


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Im saying...if one informs pax that masks for "optional" in my car...and then "report" this...does it matter?


No need to say anything... if they get in with a mask, don't say anything, if they get in without a mask, don't say anything. As soon as you open your mouth you are encouraging it and a party to it. Other wise "I didn't notice"


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

The question is valid but kind of silly. Don't piss into the wind. Just follow suit with other drivers that don't care if pax wear masks or not - don't say anything. If a pax has a mask on, great. If they don't, great. If they ask, tell them it's optional. Problem solved without stirring the pot.

Don't put up any stupid signs. Don't make a strong point of stating your political views. Don't make it a big deal. Uber doesn't like pot stirrer's. They get deactivated. And nobody cares what someone else's political views are. We're all tired of the "covid is fake, vax is poison" bull$hit.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> No need to say anything... if they get in with a mask, don't say anything, if they get in without a mask, don't say anything. As soon as you open your mouth you are encouraging it and a party to it. Other wise "I didn't notice"


LoL. My exact post but 30 seconds before I posted mine. 🤪


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

montecristo said:


> In the FWIW department:
> View attachment 649950


Hopefully Biden writes back and tells them to concentrate on flying the ****ing airplanes and leave public health issues to the experts.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Right, meaning its more about CYA for U/L; demonstrating that they told drivers and pax to mask ....so, unless the Feds come and make an arrest, its less likely U/L will deactviate one over this?


I think it's more so if the health department or whoever gets multiple complaints about rideshare not following the Mandate, they could come in and shut down rideshare. The chance of that happening is highly unlikely but they legally have the ability to. just like they can shut down the airlines if they weren't following the mandate. Again highly unlikely but it's possible


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Why you so worried about TOS. You just said it. Its your car so you do what you want. If you dont want to wear mask then dont. 

Why do drivers drive in fear of being deactivated. This job is replaceable. Hell their are multiple apps for each gig in this same field. Just drive worry free and do whqt you want to do. Chances are if you get reported for TOS violations then it wont be legit anyways..it will be a rider making up a false claim for a free ride. Stop worrying about riders or deactivation. Most likely will never happen.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It has nothing to do with violations of the TOS. It has to do with violating a federal mandate. This is a federal mandate. Uber is required to comply. The federal mandate will be re-evaluated April 18th I believe or within a couple days of that date. The federal mandate mandates masks on all public transportation and Rideshare is included in that


I live in the United States of American Florida, and mask mandates are illegal here by actual law.

The “federal mandate” is not a law; it’s a directive made by unelected, appointed federal agency heads.

I follow the law. Masks are not required in my car. The government cannot require people to wear masks in this state.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

losiglow said:


> The question is valid but kind of silly. Don't piss into the wind. Just follow suit with other drivers that don't care if pax wear masks or not - don't say anything. If a pax has a mask on, great. If they don't, great. If they ask, tell them it's optional. Problem solved without stirring the pot.
> 
> Don't put up any stupid signs. Don't make a strong point of stating your political views. Don't make it a big deal. Uber doesn't like pot stirrer's. They get deactivated. And nobody cares what someone else's political views are. We're all tired of the "covid is fake, vax is poison" bull$hit.


Making a post containing common sense on this forum is certainly a novel approach, I'll give you that.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

losiglow said:


> We're all tired of the "covid is fake, vax is poison" bull$hit.


We all got tired of the "YOU'RE KILLING GRANDMA AND THE KIDS" bull shit, after literally seeing nothing of the sort. That's why we took the masks off and didn't inject our grandmas and kids with poison.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That's why we took the masks off and didn't inject our grandmas and kids with poison.


I'd imagine that threatening to inject kids with poison would improve their behaviour remarkably, though. Getting them to eat their vegetables / tidy their rooms / etc would no longer be an issue.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I live in the United States of American Florida, and mask mandates are illegal here by actual law.
> 
> The “federal mandate” is not a law; it’s a directive made by unelected, appointed federal agency heads.
> 
> I follow the law. Masks are not required in my car. The government cannot require people to wear masks in this state.


Technically mandates and laws are the same thing. The only difference is, mandates skip the whole legislative process. On the state level, a mandate is created and enacted by the governor. Whereas with laws, they go through the whole legislative process and then ultimately end up on the governor's desk for signature.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Hmm, I read through the TOS and didn’t see “your car your rules” in there anywhere.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Technically mandates and laws are the same thing. The only difference is, mandates skip the whole legislative process. On the state level, a mandate is created and enacted by the governor. Whereas with laws, they go through the whole legislative process and then ultimately end up on the governor's desk for signature.


You mean executive orders?

Also not laws. Though there is case law showing those are enforceable, it’s still questionable as to whether a CDC order is.

SCOTUS shot down vax mandates because there was no law to enforce it on broad society. They’d likely say same thing for masks, if someone were to challenge those, too. Same premise.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


You can put up a sign that wearing a mask is the law except if you have a medical condition and if a pax don’t wear a mask you assume he has a condition and has not to wär a mask


----------



## supermaltese (Sep 6, 2016)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Don't tell them they don't have to wear the mask... at least not so explicitly. Tell them masks are required but they're welcome to do as they please. lol lol


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

New guy65 said:


> I got this message when I canceled a passenger without a mask. It saysthey could be kicked off Uber. Id think it would be similar or more severe for drivers. The passenger said they forgot their mask and to cancel in this case
> 
> View attachment 649932
> View attachment 649932


…and how sad that we don’t properly compensated for the time/distance 😡


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


In December of 2019, I got disgustingly sick from picking up an Uber passenger at the international terminal at the airport. I thought I was going to die. I had never been that sick before. Everyone was already talking about corona/covid but no laws were in place at the time. I was out sick from my real job for 3 weeks and definitely didn't drive Uber for an even longer time frame. Not only did a passenger share their disgusting germs with me causing me to lose 3 weeks of income from 2 jobs but, I could've lost my life. I say, that you are in charge of not only your vehicle but, your own wellbeing. No income should dictate to you how you run your ship. I dare a rideshare company to tell me what I can and can't do with my vehicle. They've taught me well.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> We all got tired of the "YOU'RE KILLING GRANDMA AND THE KIDS" bull shit, after literally seeing nothing of the sort. That's why we took the masks off and didn't inject our grandmas and kids with poison.


I guess most people are resistant to poison then. Considering maybe 0.01% of the population has had any adverse reaction to the vax.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

losiglow said:


> I guess most people are resistant to poison then. Considering maybe 0.01% of the population has had any adverse reaction to the vax.


Gosh, that’s a higher percentage of people than the amount who died of COVID.

And it doesn’t even immunize you from anything?


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> It has nothing to do with violations of the TOS. It has to do with violating a federal mandate. This is a federal mandate. Uber is required to comply. The federal mandate will be re-evaluated April 18th I believe or within a couple days of that date. The federal mandate mandates masks on all public transportation and Rideshare is included in that


Excellent point. Also, the TOS is for pax, not drivers. Who has every verified a pax credit card to make sure the pax was not committing fraud against Uber which is not allowed in the TOS? No driver has done this.


----------



## duncanoneil1214 (10 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My car my rules isnt really a thing
> It's your car ubers rules
> Kinda like saying my penis my rules
> While it actually is yours
> ...


"It's your car ubers rules"
Not quite. The concept of an independent contractor is the entity accepting your services tells you what they WANT done. The how of that is up to the contractor, not the contractee.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

duncanoneil1214 said:


> "It's your car ubers rules"
> Not quite. The concept of an independent contractor is the entity accepting your services tells you what they WANT done. The how of that is up to the contractor, not the contractee.


Completely untrue. Contractors follow the instructions and specifications given by the contracting party. If the contract specifies workers wear pink shoes and a tutu and the contractor agrees and signs the contract then they will wear pink shoes and a tutu. 
Read your contract. Your car Ubers rules.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

duncanoneil1214 said:


> "It's your car ubers rules"
> Not quite. The concept of an independent contractor is the entity accepting your services tells you what they WANT done. The how of that is up to the contractor, not the contractee.


Thanks for the clarification 
I was really confused about that...🙄


----------



## JalapeñoJoe (Jun 19, 2017)

This whole mask debate is killing me. I think any driver not using this to their advantage is missing a huge opportunity. It’s very clear every time you log into uber you commit to wearing a mask, right? So there’s really no question that it’s a requirement.
Here’s what I do. When a pax gets into my vehicle with out a mask I tell them “if you want to ride in an uber/Lyft you’re required to wear a mask.” If they refuse/don’t have one etc. I tell them there is an option. They can cancel their uber/Lyft and book on my private service. It’s the same price as uber/Lyft.
often this turns an $8 ride into $20-30.
1. I make them cancel, thus incurring a cancellation fee which I get a portion of.
2. They pay me the entire fare (cash, Venmo, etc)
3. They are typically so happy I didn’t make them wear a mask they give me a nice tip on top of all that.
I do the exact same thing if they want to put more pax in the car than Uber/Lyft allows.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

JalapeñoJoe said:


> This whole mask debate is killing me. I think any driver not using this to their advantage is missing a huge opportunity. It’s very clear every time you log into uber you commit to wearing a mask, right? So there’s really no question that it’s a requirement.
> Here’s what I do. When a pax gets into my vehicle with out a mask I tell them “if you want to ride in an uber/Lyft you’re required to wear a mask.” If they refuse/don’t have one etc. I tell them there is an option. They can cancel their uber/Lyft and book on my private service. It’s the same price as uber/Lyft.
> often this turns an $8 ride into $20-30.
> 1. I make them cancel, thus incurring a cancellation fee which I get a portion of.
> ...


This makes more sense than all the other posts on this thread put together. As long as you don't have too many cancellations it would work.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> I was really confused about that...🙄


Unless the how is contained or referenced in the contract. If it is then those directions are contractural obligations. 
In this case the contract you signed indicates that you will abide by U/L TOS. So it is back to your car, Ubers rules.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

duncanoneil1214 said:


> "It's your car ubers rules"
> Not quite. The concept of an independent contractor is the entity accepting your services tells you what they WANT done. The how of that is up to the contractor, not the contractee.


Our contract is with our customers (the riders). WE are actually Uber’s customer; we pay them to use their technology to facilitate connecting us with our contracted customers.

Uber pays us nothing. Absolutely zero.

They handle the financial transactions between us and our customers, and we pay them (Uber) a fee out ofwhat the contracted customer pays us.

As a matter of fact, it’s not even Uber that handles the financial transactions: it’s Raiser, LLC. A completely separate entity from Uber that acts as a credit card processor and holdings company for us, which then subtracts the fees we owe Uber.

Travis set up Raiser, LLC to solidify the legal relationship between us and Uber, where we are their customers, and the pax pay us.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Our contract is with our customers (the riders). WE are actually Uber’s customer; we pay them to use their technology to facilitate connecting us with our contracted customers.
> 
> Uber pays us nothing. Absolutely zero.
> 
> ...


You actually signed a contract with Uber when you started driving wherein you agreed to abide by their TOS. 
You can try to spin it however you want but you agreed to it and wishing it were different doesn’t change things.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Atavar said:


> You actually signed a contract with Uber when you started driving wherein you agreed to abide by their TOS.
> You can try to spin it however you want but you agreed to it and wishing it were different doesn’t change things.


It's not spin.

I'm well aware of the T&C we signed with Uber and Lyft. It's the "Terms and Conditions", and in those Terms and Conditions, there are no provisions for wearing masks.

Legally, we are contractors with our customers. So, no sir, YOU can spin it all you want. But WE are not providing any service for Uber, whereby they set the terms for how we provide that service to them --- because we're not proving a service to them, as already stated. We provide a service to our customers - the passengers. And if they want to wear a mask, they're more than welcome to. If they think I'm wearing a mask, however, they can seek another driver to contract with.

If you can find somewhere in the T&C of our use of their digital services that we are required to wear masks, please by all means, show us. I never signed such an agreement; not in 2020, not in 2021, and certainly not in 2022. No where does it exist.

And I'll tell ya, there's actually a VERY good legal reason why they haven't tried putting it in the T&C we sign: because then it would edge us even closer to appearing more like their employees, as it would constitute a uniform dress code.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It's not spin.
> 
> I'm well aware of the T&C we signed with Uber and Lyft. It's the "Terms and Conditions", and in those Terms and Conditions, there are no provisions for wearing masks.
> 
> ...





UberChiefPIT said:


> Our contract is with our customers (the riders). WE are actually Uber’s customer; we pay them to use their technology to facilitate connecting us with our contracted customers.
> 
> Uber pays us nothing. Absolutely zero.
> 
> ...


The passenger has signed no contract with you. You are not contracted to the passenger. You have signed a contract with Uber. You are contracted with Uber. Who Uber contracts with to send you money is immaterial.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Atavar said:


> The passenger has signed no contract with you. You are not contracted to the passenger. You have signed a contract with Uber. You are contracted with Uber. Who Uber contracts with to send you money is immaterial.


Oh really, shortbus steve? Tell us then, what service are we performing for Uber?

Look at all the documents you signed. There is not one single document that contracts us to perform a service for Uber. This isn’t rocket surgery.

Yes, engaging in a financial agreement for the performance of services IS a contract. Our passengers pay us to provide a service to them. The money is the guarantee of that contract.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Oh really, shortbus steve? Tell us then, what service are we performing for Uber?
> 
> Look at all the documents you signed. There is not one single document that contracts us to perform a service for Uber. This isn’t rocket surgery.
> 
> Yes, engaging in a financial agreement for the performance of services IS a contract. Our passengers pay us to provide a service to them. The money is the guarantee of that contract.


The easy answer to the contract question is that the entity you have the contract with provides your 10-99 forms. Do you get one from each of your passengers? If not then they are not the ones you have a contract with. 
The passengers do not pay you, they pay Uber and then Uber gives you your tithe.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Atavar said:


> The passengers do not pay you, they pay Uber and then Uber gives you your tithe.


Incorrect, and coming from someone who is so hard up about who you sign documents with, you should know this. As it clearly states in those documents that we are Uber’s customers, the riders are our customers, the riders pay us, and we pay fees to Uber.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Please post a 10-99 from your passenger who you say pays you. 
If your passenger pays you then you must have control of how much Uber gets. Please inform the rest of us how you do this. The rest of us think Uber takes too much from the passenger before Uber gives us the crumbs. We get our money from Uber. The only thing the passenger gives us are tips.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


This is how i do it. 90% take the diaper off with thanks


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> It has nothing to do with violations of the TOS. It has to do with violating a federal mandate. This is a federal mandate. Uber is required to comply. The federal mandate will be re-evaluated April 18th I believe or within a couple days of that date. The federal mandate mandates masks on all public transportation and Rideshare is included in that


They are not evaluating shit. Brandon is blindly signing things he doesn’t even read, imho


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Hopefully Biden writes back and tells them to concentrate on flying the ****ing airplanes and leave public health issues to the experts.


SMH Wtf.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Technically mandates and laws are the same thing. The only difference is, mandates skip the whole legislative process. On the state level, a mandate is created and enacted by the governor. Whereas with laws, they go through the whole legislative process and then ultimately end up on the governor's desk for signature.


Mandates cannot have judicial penalties. Just creative consequences that usually fail when challenged in court.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Oh really, shortbus steve? Tell us then, what service are we performing for Uber?
> 
> Look at all the documents you signed. There is not one single document that contracts us to perform a service for Uber. This isn’t rocket surgery.
> 
> Yes, engaging in a financial agreement for the performance of services IS a contract. Our passengers pay us to provide a service to them. The money is the guarantee of that contract.


I believe quests and ctb’s conflict with your position. Those are not paid by the pax.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Incorrect, and coming from someone who is so hard up about who you sign documents with, you should know this. As it clearly states in those documents that we are Uber’s customers, the riders are our customers, the riders pay us, and we pay fees to Uber.


If the pax were our customers, we would have access to their information for use without Uber’s assistance.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> If the pax were our customers, we would have access to their information for use without Uber’s assistance.


Hey, it’s in the contract he keeps referencing.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Why would you allow someone not wearing a mask in your car?

This pandemic is not over. And wearing masks while in public conveyances including Uber and taxis is federal law right now. https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ile-on-conveyances-and-at-transportation-hubs

If you don't like it, don't drive until the public health emergency is over. Stop trying to spread disease.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

JonC said:


> Why would you allow someone not wearing a mask in your car?
> 
> This pandemic is not over. And wearing masks while in public conveyances including Uber and taxis is federal law right now. https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ile-on-conveyances-and-at-transportation-hubs
> 
> If you don't like it, don't drive until the public health emergency is over. Stop trying to spread disease.


Why would you get into a confined space with strangers, if you’re this terrified. You’re such a good little sheep lol

It’s NOT a “federal law”. Mandates issued by government agencies are not laws. Congress makes federal laws, and they have passed no such law.

Mask mandates are, however, illegal in Florida according to a state law that was - in fact - passed by Florida’s state Congress and signed into law by the governor, in Brandon, Florida. LETS GO BRANDON!

But please, call the FBI and ask them to investigate us. Surely they’ll oblige!

Ask them to investigate people for violating a CDC order. Then ask them to stop laughing at you.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Why would you get into a confined space with strangers, if you’re this terrified. You’re such a good little sheep lol
> 
> It’s NOT a “federal law”. Mandates issued by government agencies are not laws. Congress makes federal laws, and they have passed no such law.
> 
> ...


Only about 7% of the population is in Florida and while I’m sure there are some other states with similar laws it still nowhere near the majority of the country.
Also if you want to say **** biden just say it. This let’s go Brandon thing is just stupid. A person could say gay but that might be illegal in Florida I’m not sure


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

New guy65 said:


> Only about 7% of the population is in Florida and while I’m sure there are some other states with similar laws it still nowhere near the majority of the country.
> Also if you want to say **** biden just say it. This let’s go Brandon thing is just stupid. A person could say gay but that might be illegal in Florida I’m not sure


🤣

It’s not. Turn off your television.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Only about 7% of the population is in Florida and while I’m sure there are some other states with similar laws it still nowhere near the majority of the country.
> Also if you want to say **** biden just say it. This let’s go Brandon thing is just stupid. A person could say gay but that might be illegal in Florida I’m not sure


The actual Brandon is gay?


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> 🤣
> 
> It’s not. Turn off your television.


If I turn off the television then how do I watch tonight’s game


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The actual Brandon is gay?


I’m sure there are a lot of guys actually named Brandon that are


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

New guy65 said:


> If I turn off the television then how do I watch tonight’s game


You can turn off your television tonight, and still know who's going to win:

KU.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You can turn off your television tonight, and still know who's going to win:
> 
> KU.


Good thing I picked NC outright then


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

New guy65 said:


> Good thing I picked NC outright then


Looks like you make bad decisions all the time, then.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Looks like you make bad decisions all the time, then.


Not according to the scoreboard right now.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> SMH Wtf.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510942778850746372


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Looks like you make bad decisions all the time, then.


You were right Kansas won. Great game that would have been a shame to not see


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510942778850746372


FFS. Please cite anybody but Dingl. He single-handedly devalued a Harvard diploma.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> FFS. Please cite anybody but Dingl. He single-handedly devalued a Harvard diploma.


Maybe but he’s still knows more about medicine than you do


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Maybe but he’s still knows more about medicine than you do


Oh. So he is on an undercover assignment as an idiot? Sorry bout that. I wont blow his cover. He is doing excellent


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Oh. So he is on an undercover assignment as an idiot? Sorry bout that. I wont blow his cover. He is doing excellent


There are a lot of people viewed as idiots in the medical world. It doesn’t change that he was/is a teacher at the Harvard medical school and an epidemiologist. The only thing you two guys probably have in common is that you both do your own research.


----------



## Jbequss (9 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


I have not enforced/worn the mask rule since day 1. Great customer service is leaving it up to the pax. I ask them if they want me to mask up if they are wearing one. 99% of the time they prefer naked. I get 5 star ratings all the time. Uber doesn't need to know the details. Your car your rules. That's my policy and the customer loves it. I also notice that conversation flows more freely without the mask.


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


When I tell my riders they need a mask or no ride, they reluctantly get one because they need to get to where they are going & they give me a one star, so my account is now on hold 4.9* low ratings, pending me taking a class for $49. Another scam. I have done 6,080 trips for 3 years with 3,000 5 stars. Not worth my health


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

Jbequss said:


> I have not enforced/worn the mask rule since day 1. Great customer service is leaving it up to the pax. I ask them if they want me to mask up if they are wearing one. 99% of the time they prefer naked. I get 5 star ratings all the time. Uber doesn't need to know the details. Your car your rules. That's my policy and the customer loves it. I also notice that conversation flows more freely without the mask.


You are part of the problem riders don't want to wear their mask. Yet uber have a mask rule everytime the rider requests a ride. You are desperate, pathetic, low life & HUNGRY. Covid don't have eyes. Just a reminder.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> Woman at work told me her son got deactivated from Lyft last summer because he wouldn’t wear a mask. Feels like the mask issue is winding down, but Uber-Lyft still need to stay in compliance with the laws while they’re in effect.


----------



## JalapeñoJoe (Jun 19, 2017)

HighDrive said:


> This makes more sense than all the other posts on this thread put together. As long as you don't have too many cancellations it would work.


The thing is I make the passenger cancel! I don’t cancel unless their time has expired. 30 to 40% of my accepted requests are canceled by the pax. I’ve been doing this for 2 years and have never once received anything from Uber or Lyft saying too many passengers are canceling on me. 
I don’t drive Uber and Lyft very much any more because of all the business I’ve built up on my private service. I make about $13 on average from each Uber/Lyft ride. On my private service I make an average of $118 on each ride. 
many side hustle is now bringing in over $10k a month in revenue.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

If you are on the verge of deactivation for simply following Uber’s mask rule, why would you view that rule as being worth following? Pax don’t want to wear a mask because like most of the country, they threw them away a year ago when vaccines came out. In my market you hardly ever see a person under the age of 70 wearing one. If you insist on continuing to follow this rule you should at least have masks to supply to your pax. A lot of pax don’t carry one because they know the vast majority of drivers don’t require it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

bugsybug said:


> You are part of the problem riders don't want to wear their mask. Yet uber have a mask rule everytime the rider requests a ride. You are desperate, pathetic, low life & HUNGRY. Covid don't have eyes. Just a reminder.


You’re on the verge of getting deactivated for having poor driver ratings (4.7).

Now we know why.

Pax have eyes and ears. And a ratings button. Just a reminder.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mcwharthog said:


> If you are on the verge of deactivation for simply following Uber’s mask rule, why would you view that rule as being worth following? Pax don’t want to wear a mask because like most of the country, they threw them away a year ago when vaccines came out. In my market you hardly ever see a person under the age of 70 wearing one. If you insist on continuing to follow this rule you should at least have masks to supply to your pax. A lot of pax don’t carry one because they know the vast majority of drivers don’t require it.


Nobody is going to be on the verge of deactivation for making someone wear a mask. I’m in Chicago and had maybe 4 passengers show up with out a mask in the past month. They were all in their mid 20’s male foreign on weekends and left standing on the side of the road.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Here in the gwn about 25%have masks.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

New guy65 said:


> Nobody is going to be on the verge of deactivation for making someone wear a mask. I’m in Chicago and had maybe 4 passengers show up with out a mask in the past month. They were all in their mid 20’s male foreign on weekends and left standing on the side of the road.


Dude…he already told us he has a 4.7 rating and Uber has suspended his account.

His rating is so low because he makes people wear masks.

Try to keep up.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

If a rider ASKS me, I will say I do prefer that you wear a mask. I have extras in the glove box if they need one. I have installed a "sneeze screen" behind the front seats and it works nicely to quell those people that want to politicize the issue. Mostly my riders wear masks. For those that don't I simply let Uber know in the pax rating. Let the app nag them.

Now the Uber app is asking if PAX buckle up, so apparently masking up is not the concern it should be, regardless that another wave is heading our way. Bottom line is, the virus is here, it will continue to mutate, it will continue to make people sick and will continue to kill some people. If a mask can help keep me from getting sick, then put one on while you ride in my car! My mask can help you from getting sick from whatever I may have - so I wear a mask for you. It really is NOT that problematic.

Oh, and that sneeze screen? I made it from a plastic shower curtain, jazzed it up with beads and custom sewn zippers. and attached to the headliner and front seats. Most pax are impressed and appreciative. One rider liked it so much he gave it his lick of approval! Yeah, the moron licked the plastic all over! I hope he got sick! I had to disinfect it after his ride. The screen DOES stop riders from touching me! I had not realized how many times riders reach forward and touch the driver until their hands get stopped by the plastic!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

For all of you fools who still think you need to enforce this scam CDC directive (which many of you seem to believe is a law...but it isn't) your beloved "Most Popular President in History with 81 million votes" just confirmed for you all that even the CDC directive is a total political scam.

Biden KISSED Nancy Pelosi, both maskless, and Pelosi tested positive for COVID the same day.

Biden administration released statement saying, essentially, this was okay because it didn't violate the CDC directive on masking, as he was not in close contact with her for 15 minutes or more.

And then once again today, Kamala Harris was maskless in Oval Office for the KBJ signing, next to everyone else in close quarters, but according to Psaki bomber she wasn't in violation of the CDC directive on masking.

You foolish sheep need to seriously dig deep inside yourselves and ask why you are still believing any of this political nonsense about how you need to be wearing masks in your car while driving pax. Especially if --- by word of the Executive Office, which is in charge of the CDC --- says there were no masking violations of Biden as he kissed a COVID-positive Nancy Pelosi because, essentially, that kiss did not last for at least 15 minutes.

But ya. Keep wearing masks in your cars and demanding your pax wear them. They've all seen this political theater by now, and will 1-star the shit out of you into deactivation if you keep up the same theatrics.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

#1husler said:


> If it's "my car, my rules", then can driver make pax masks "optional" and not technically be in "violation" of TOS?
> 
> Meaning, driver is wearing mask, but informs pax in "this car" their (not driver) mask-wearing is optional?...or some pax take serious issue with this FYI, report it to U/L and its a breach of TOS?, risks "deactivation", etc, etc.
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Somewhat late of reply. End of the day it's your car,like being in someone house. If your ingore too many of Uber rules,you might get deactivated.

I think even if you don't care about the mask . Better to say nothing.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

I think too many paxs forget it's not some local taxi or target. Many drivers just do it part time ,maybe now and again. Your getting a ride in someone personnel car.


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You’re on the verge of getting deactivated for having poor driver ratings (4.7).
> 
> Now we know why.
> 
> Pax have eyes and ears. And a ratings button. Just a reminder.


Go drown yourself. I am not hungry Ike you. Getting covid for $5??? No. No way. I will not drive for uber anymore. Not desperate like you. COVID WILL GET YOU REAL SOON hungry stray dog


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

bugsybug said:


> Go drown yourself. I am not hungry Ike you. Getting covid for $5??? No. No way. I will not drive for uber anymore. Not desperate like you. COVID WILL GET YOU REAL SOON hungry stray dog


I got COVID. And so made $2200 in the weekend I got it. I took Tylenol and drank water and got good rest at home for 3 days.

Then was perfectly fine to go out 2 weeks later.

Your fear is amusing. Obviously an 80-year old dementia patient’s doctor isn’t worried about him getting COVID after kissing a COVID-positive geriatric nutcase. You shouldn’t be afraid of your pax.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

LOL Some of you guys are such _insert plural alternative word for a cat_.

Who cares what the rules are. I've been doing no masks in Idaho for over a year and a half. I'm considerate enough that if somebody does come up with a mask on, I ask them if they want me to put one on. Most people say "No, can I take mine off? The app said I have to have one." I tell them they're in Idaho, and the idiots at Uber and Lyft are in SF, it'll be fine. 

Once every month and a half or two I'll get somebody that is brainwashed and asks me to put mine on, and I do. They may be crazy, but they're the one paying me so whatever. 

I think I've had 2 complaints about masks the entire time, and both were pax that didn't wear masks themselves, and just did it to harass me because they got butt hurt about other things. 

So just do what ya want, and it'll be fine. FYI even at the beginning of this nonsense when I lived in Seattle, like 2020 in the thick of it, I didn't do masks unless somebody wanted me to. Most didn't, even in that hyper liberal hive mind area. So don't be whimps about it. I'm not gonna let beta programmers in SF dictate what I do, and you shouldn't either.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

JonC said:


> Why would you allow someone not wearing a mask in your car?
> 
> This pandemic is not over. And wearing masks while in public conveyances including Uber and taxis is federal law right now. https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ile-on-conveyances-and-at-transportation-hubs
> 
> If you don't like it, don't drive until the public health emergency is over. Stop trying to spread disease.


Man did I tell you, or did I tell you?

I said that the CDC mask mandates would fall as soon as SOMEONE challenged it in court, and that’s exactly what happened.

It wasn’t a law, CDC overstepped their authority, and it was completely unenforceable.

If anyone here received any complaints on their account for no mask, you should contact support to have it removed now.


----------

